# Newbie to sweeping ?'s



## Lone Wolf Ent (Oct 18, 2006)

A property we plow, deice and sand has asked if we would consider sweeping this spring. It is approximately 40 acres. Will have to buy a sweeper, but have skids, loaders, and dump trucks. Questions are how much sweeper would we need ? Area/hour ? Charge per hour ? Per acre ? TIA


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Lone Wolf Ent said:


> A property we plow, deice and sand has asked if we would consider sweeping this spring. It is approximately 40 acres. Will have to buy a sweeper, but have skids, loaders, and dump trucks. Questions are how much sweeper would we need ? Area/hour ? Charge per hour ? Per acre ? TIA


Alot of variables here but if your planning on sweeping the sand up with a skid/loader pickup broom it will take a while. 
Find someone close with a broom-assist head sweeper and sub it out. Look for an asphalt or construction clean up company that offers these services.


----------

